# check out this amazon sword



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

I foolishly planted an amazon sword in a 29 gallon NPT at least a year ago. It was taking up almost the entire tank, so I finally got up the nerve to uproot it. LOL
It made quite a mud puddle in the 29, but nothing some extra gravel to cover where it came out and a couple of large partial water changes couldn't fix.

here it is potted up in my 150 gallon goldie tank. The sword is about 2 foot tall and at least that wide.





































The last big sword I transplated ended up losing most of its leaves, but it grew back just fine. It'll be interesting to see if this one stays happy.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Holy moly! That's one monster of a tank buster! If it stays healthy I'm sure it's gonna need another upgrade in the future! I've never seen the leaves of an Amazon sword so dark green before. I guess it's the growth difference between higher light tanks and the el natural way.

Great looking gold fish too,

-John N.


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

Simply WOW!


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

More important: Check out those big, beautiful goldies! Very nice!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Beautiful sword plant! That is one big sucker. You have lovely goldies too. I bet they love the added greenery.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

I love the color of the Goldies along with the green of the plants!

What are the smaller fish I see in the photos in the same tank as the Goldies?


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

thanks guys. 
I can't believe that huge sword was doing so well cramped up in the 29!
It's perfect for the 150. wish I could get that tank moved over by a south window to get more light on it, but that's not going to happen any time soon, cuz I'd hafta break down a couple of smaller NPTs to make room for it. I just can't bring myself to break down the smaller NPTs cuz they're just so low maintenence.

The smaller goldies are a cross between the calico shubunkin female and my fancy goldies. I'm hoping to breed them back to the fancies to see if I can get a longer bodied, hardier fancy out of the deal. this first generation looks like single tailed goldies.









These two are interesting. Shaped quite differently from their mom.









The itty bitty fish are Endlers Livebearers. A few ended up in there from scooping duckweed out of other tanks to feed the goldies. So far, it does not look like the goldies are doing much endler eating. Those little fish breed faster than guppies. There's at least a hundred in there now.


----------



## treesmcdonald (Mar 14, 2006)

What a beautiful sword plant. Its huge and makes your 150 look tiny lol. Very nice goldfish too.


----------



## *Carol* (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice amazon sword, and so are the goldies! There's one which reminds me of a koi... lol


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

WOw thats pretty incredible, I had one close to that size in my 75, your lucky you have a tank to move it up to, they really get huge!!! your 29 must have looked like it was about to explode. I can't believe the way those goldfish really bring the scale down in that big tank with that huge sword, they must be pretty big to make everything looks so small. thats pretty awesome thanks for sharing 

this was mine just to give another scale comparison, yours seems to be a little bigger though


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

treesmcdonald said:


> What a beautiful sword plant. Its huge and makes your 150 look tiny lol. Very nice goldfish too.


That's what I thought too. The scale of everything makes the tank look like a 15g, not 150g.


----------



## javalee (May 8, 2006)

That plant it gorgeous just as it is, Betty, and even more so when set off by those beautiful goldies. Hmmmm, I hope melon swords don't get quite that big...just planted one in my 29g. What do I know of swords? I only have a teeny tropica sword that is very well behaved in my 10g.t

Really, if I didn't have a monster angelfish, I think your fish would convince me to go goldie.

Javalee


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Great photo! Those colors are Wow!


----------

